# Walnut crotch platter



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 12, 2022)

I thought I would show this piece while Still on lathe but Almost finished. 2 coats of wipe on Poly so far and the grain pattern is starting to pop  12” wide and maybe 1/8-1/4” thick

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 12, 2022)

Rock solid beauty there! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 12, 2022)

Pretty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 12, 2022)

An inspirational piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 12, 2022)

Sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 12, 2022)

very nice piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 13, 2022)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2022)

Man the wood speaks for itself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 13, 2022)

Wow,that is beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 13, 2022)

That wouldn't look too bad on my shelf...


----------



## stephen45710 (Jul 13, 2022)

Very nice piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 13, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That wouldn't look too bad on my shelf...


I’m sure it would pale in comparison to the other things on your shelf


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 13, 2022)

Very nice piece Albert!


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 13, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Very nice piece Albert!


Thank you Mr. Mike


----------



## phinds (Jul 13, 2022)

Great use of a great piece of wood. Is the color really that orange? I've certainly seen tints of orange in walnut but nothing that strongly orange.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 13, 2022)

phinds said:


> Great use of a great piece of wood. Is the color really that orange? I've certainly seen tints of orange in walnut but nothing that strongly orange.


Great question!
Orangish color is from incandescent shop light pointed at piece. Here is photo with just overhead led shop lights… Still on lathe, easier for me to apply finish and make corrections on lathe rather than off lathe.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 13, 2022)

Albert Kiebert said:


> I’m sure it would pale in comparison to the other things on your shelf


It might fall down in amongst those other things and not be found for a while... I am a beginner when it comes to turning. I mostly turn spindle and between centers till I can talk myself into ponying up for a chuck to start messing with bowls and hollow forms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 13, 2022)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Great question!
> Orangish color is from incandescent shop light pointed at piece. Here is photo with just overhead led shop lights… Still on lathe, easier for me to apply finish and make corrections on lathe rather than off lathe.


MUCH More like what I would expect. Thanks.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 13, 2022)

phinds said:


> MUCH More like what I would expect. Thanks.


Of course it could have been orange if I bothered to color it up ……


----------



## phinds (Jul 13, 2022)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Of course it could have been orange if I bothered to color it up ……


RIght. Slather it in cherry stain, but if you DO that to that beautiful piece of walnut, I will hunt you down and hurt you.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## phinds (Jul 13, 2022)

Albert, just for grins I did a trivial color correction on your original image and got this. A hair too much purple but I just spent a couple of seconds on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 13, 2022)

phinds said:


> Albert, just for grins I did a trivial color correction on your original image and got this. A hair too much purple but I just spent a couple of seconds on it.
> View attachment 229066


Paul, It looks exactly like the one I took with my iPhone under LED lighting and NO touch ups. I would hate to work in my shop with all that blue I C N your photo :}


----------



## phinds (Jul 13, 2022)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Paul, It looks exactly like the one I took with my iPhone under LED lighting and NO touch ups. I would hate to work in my shop with all that blue I C N your photo :}


Yeah, fixing the color on one part of an image can really screw up other parts. My focus is always on the wood, not the surroundings.


----------

